# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Competition Sign Up Thread #13

## Scionox

And the new dreaming competition is coming~  :smiley: 
It will start after enough people sign up, once signed up make sure to check this thread daily for updates, i'll announce the date a few days before it goes live.  ::zzz:: 
Sign up and once the competition goes live be sure to update the score at least once a week, otherwise i will have to disqualify you.  :Thinking: 
Here's the link to the old competition too: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-12-a.html , i am up for suggestions on what to add or change if anyone has nice ideas.  :Peek: 
If you are good at lucid dreaming, sign up for the Upper League, but otherwise sign up for the Lower League.
No lying, no flaming, and have nice lucid dreams!  ::D: 

** = Upper League

People who has signed up

covlad96
DragonMaster21
JoannaB
Mirui987
Nelzi
Nfri
noeul55
PennyRoyal
Skengman
Sydney
BrandonBoss*
Checker666*
Ctharlhie*
KingYoshi*
PostScript99*
she*
Shazam*
StaySharp*
TwilightShawn**

----------


## Sensei

Hi.  :smiley:  upper

----------


## JoannaB

Please count me in!

Edit: My seven year old wants to know whether he can participate too?

----------


## she

I'm in. Upper.

----------


## PostScript99

This competition seems to be plagued with bad luck for me, but I'll give it another shot. Upper.

----------


## Scionox

@JoannaB

I don't think i can allow him to participate fully, sorry, there's the rule on the forums that doesn't allows anyone below 13. You are feel free to count the points he gets however, and post them as a part of your posts as separate count.  :smiley: 

@PostScript99

Think positive! You will have nice lucid dreams this time!  :wink2:

----------


## JoannaB

Ok, I think I will post his points then, and also hopefully get him to type up his dreams and I will post those in Dream Journal. Thanks.

----------


## KingYoshi

Count me in, upper please.

----------


## JoannaB

Ok, this is not a promising beginning: it took me this long to realize/remember what people meant by upper - I even went so far as to google meaning of "upper" to see if there was some urban dictionary or online slang meaning of the word. Oy. Me, lower of course.  :smiley:

----------


## GrannyPigms

Sign me up, bro.

Oh, and of course I'm a lower league.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I'd like to join also. I'll try my luck at the upper league again I think.  :smiley:

----------


## PennyRoyal

Count me in. Lower.

----------


## StaySharp

Count me in as well. As for upper or lower... I have no clue actually, somehow I feel like I'm in between but I tend to lower league again. Just put me where you see it fit.

----------


## Sensei

@ staysharp and checker
I see stay sharp as upper. After 60 LDs, you known how yo LD, and things you can do to increase chances, so I feel like you are upper material, just might not always perform like an upper.  :smiley:  keep the fight! Live lucid for 3 weeks! (One week prior until the LD starts) with your knowledge of LDing and exp, you should perform like a beast. This competition is in summer break, so everyone should be able to put everything into it without school getting in the way! (School is annoying and time consuming). This is just my opinion checker, your competition.

Also! Checker! I don't know if you are still taking new ideas to integrate into the competition, but I think it would be a good idea to have TOTM as part of it.

----------


## JoannaB

> @ staysharp and checker
> I see stay sharp as upper. After 60 LDs, you known how yo LD, and things you can do to increase chances, so I feel like you are upper material, just might not always perform like an upper.  keep the fight! Live lucid for 3 weeks! (One week prior until the LD starts) with your knowledge of LDing and exp, you should perform like a beast. This competition is in summer break, so everyone should be able to put everything into it without school getting in the way! (School is annoying and time consuming).



May I point out that some of us are very jealous of those of you who have a summer break. I wish my work had summer breaks. I will get to take a week family vacation this summer.

On the bright side though the weekend starts in half an hour for me, and I feel good about my dream recall, so maybe I can get lucid, and then I will be less grumpy and will magnanimously forgive you for flaunting your summer break.

----------


## Sensei

> May I point out that some of us are very jealous of those of you who have a summer break. I wish my work had summer breaks. I will get to take a week family vacation this summer.
> 
> On the bright side though the weekend starts in half an hour for me, and I feel good about my dream recall, so maybe I can get lucid, and then I will be less grumpy and will magnanimously forgive you for flaunting your summer break.



Ah. I don't get summer break either. :/ wish I did. I do get done with work and house work sooner in the summer though, so I can spend more time on LDing. Joanna you have kids and work full time?  ::shock::

----------


## JoannaB

> Ah. I don't get summer break either. :/ wish I did. I do get done with work and house work sooner in the summer though, so I can spend more time on LDing. Joanna you have kids and work full time?



I have two kids, a 7 year old and a 4 year old, both boys, and yes, both me and my husband work full time. I once realized that our kids learn as much when they are out of our presence as they are in our presence, so while we bring them up, but so do others, but they are good boys and happy active boys, so I think we are doing something right. And while at times it all seems like too much to handle, but it is not, because we are handling it.

----------


## GrannyPigms

So could we get a guesstimate on when this thing is going to start?

Not asking you to start it early, just curious.

----------


## Sensei

> I have two kids, a 7 year old and a 4 year old, both boys, and yes, both me and my husband work full time. I once realized that our kids learn as much when they are out of our presence as they are in our presence, so while we bring them up, but so do others, but they are good boys and happy active boys, so I think we are doing something right. And while at times it all seems like too much to handle, but it is not, because we are handling it.



The shock was really mostly from how beastly you are.  :tongue2:  working 24/7 really. 
Sounds like you are trying to do what is best for them.  :smiley:  it is hard to send your kid off to be taught by others, but it isn't about the amount of time you spend with them, it is the quality of the time you spend. I have seen tons of homeschoolers that go crazy and don't obey their parents ever even with the amount of time they were taught. I have also seen public schoolers with great relationships with their families and living... Moral lives.  :tongue2:  I am a christian, so most things are seen through those glasses. Good parents are good parents, no matter how often their lives allow them to be with their kids. Ah! Off topic! Good luck getting lucid!  :tongue2:

----------


## Scionox

> So could we get a guesstimate on when this thing is going to start?
> 
> Not asking you to start it early, just curious.



Maybe in a week or two, or less than that, really depends on how quickly people will join up.  :tongue2: 





> Also! Checker! I don't know if you are still taking new ideas to integrate into the competition, but I think it would be a good idea to have TOTM as part of it.



Interesting, i will think about it.  :smiley:

----------


## Nelzi

Hi! I want to try this too  :smiley:  sign me up for lower league please

----------


## PennyRoyal

Checker, I was curious  :Thinking: . Last time there were quite a few no shows - at least in the lower league. If that happens again, what do you think about re-pairing people that no longer have a teammate?

----------


## Scionox

> Checker, I was curious . Last time there were quite a few no shows - at least in the lower league. If that happens again, what do you think about re-pairing people that no longer have a teammate?



Hmmm...  :Thinking: 
I actually had a thought about doing that near the end of previous competition... i might as well do that as long as i will be able to maintain balance so re-pairing will not cause teams to jump like from the last place to the first.  :smiley:

----------


## Mirui987

Sign me up please for lower  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

> @ staysharp and checker
> I see stay sharp as upper. After 60 LDs, you known how yo LD, and things you can do to increase chances, so I feel like you are upper material, just might not always perform like an upper.  keep the fight! Live lucid for 3 weeks! (One week prior until the LD starts) with your knowledge of LDing and exp, you should perform like a beast. This competition is in summer break, so everyone should be able to put everything into it without school getting in the way! (School is annoying and time consuming). This is just my opinion checker, your competition.
> 
> Also! Checker! I don't know if you are still taking new ideas to integrate into the competition, but I think it would be a good idea to have TOTM as part of it.



Yes, I like the TOTM idea. Do they still have a TOTY (Task of the Year)?? If so, possibly the sections of it as well. Anything that adds different and varied options is always a plus, in my eyes.

----------


## StaySharp

> @ staysharp and checker
> I see stay sharp as upper. After 60 LDs, you known how yo LD, and things you can do to increase chances, so I feel like you are upper material, just might not always perform like an upper.  keep the fight! Live lucid for 3 weeks! (One week prior until the LD starts) with your knowledge of LDing and exp, you should perform like a beast. This competition is in summer break, so everyone should be able to put everything into it without school getting in the way! (School is annoying and time consuming). This is just my opinion checker, your competition..



Well I have no summer break as well, or to be precise, summer break actually means more work for me  ::roll:: 
But you're right I'll keep being optimistic and try the upper league again, today I got a lucid and 11 dreams, so it can't be that bad anymore  :smiley:

----------


## Nfri

Hello!
I like the idea of this interesting competition, so count me in please, lower.

----------


## Zyangur

Count me in  ::D:  . I need something to get my motivation back up :3

----------


## covlad96

Hey, this seems fun can you sign me up for lower please  :smiley:

----------


## GrannyPigms

I have a suggestion for the challenges.

Advanced task:
Have a dream inside of a dream - 10 points

I might think of more, but I just thought that would be a nice one to have.  ::wino::

----------


## PostScript99

> I have a suggestion for the challenges.
> 
> Advanced task:
> Have a dream inside of a dream - 10 points
> 
> I might think of more, but I just thought that would be a nice one to have.



10?! Nah, deserves more like, umm, 3 maybe, being generous. I think you've watched a little to much Inception there.  :wink2:

----------


## Skengman

Sign me up, lower please

----------


## GrannyPigms

> 10?! Nah, deserves more like, umm, 3 maybe, being generous. I think you've watched a little to much Inception there.



Well, it is pretty hard to have a dream inside of a dream, unless I'm just being a complete newbie here. Anyways...

----------


## Sensei

> Well, it is pretty hard to have a dream inside of a dream, unless I'm just being a complete newbie here. Anyways...



Tis pretty easy. Just close your eyes and imagine yourself somewhere else. Dream inside a dream is just scene change. I use it as teleportation in most dreams. I just close my eyes and imagine them open somewhere else! You don't wake up where you were unless you expect too though, because there is only one layer of dreams (least ways if we are talking about this kind of layer). In memory of inception "you mustn't be afraid to dream a little bigger darling."

----------


## GrannyPigms

Oh actually, I'm sorry checker, but I won't be here I'll be on vacation.

Gosh, I can't believe I forgot that when I signed up, please take me off the list, I'll be off DV for a while...

----------


## Sydney

Yay! Competition time!  ::D: 
I forgot to sign up last time, but I'm ready now. Put me in lower league please  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

I would like to join this competition if I can. I haven't tried it yet but it sounds fun! 

Upper please!

----------


## Zyangur

Well, I may be gone on vacation depending on when this competition starts. If I'm here, I'll join in, but if I'm on vacation, I won't be able to post until I get back :\

----------


## Scionox

Competition will go live Friday 5th July, ~48 hours from this post, thanks for signing up, everyone~

@DragonMaster21

Aw  :Sad:  , well as long as you are able to post your points at least once a week you should be fine.

----------


## covlad96

I also go on holiday from 11th to 19th of July but I'll text my brother Skengman my score. And he will post my score for that week, if thats ok?

----------


## Sensei

12 hours of sleep last night, about 10 dreams, I am no longer tired and I am ready for this competition! 



Me lucid dreaming ^^^

----------


## Sydney

> 12 hours of sleep last night, about 10 dreams, I am no longer tired and I am ready for this competition! 
> 
> 
> 
> Me lucid dreaming ^^^



Haha, Natsu.  :smiley:

----------


## MilkyDance

Sounds fun, I'm in for Upper plz  :smiley:

----------


## Miau

I'll sign up too. Lower league xD

----------


## Scionox

Competition is live!
http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-13-a.html  ::D: 

@covlad96

I think that should be fine.  :Thinking:

----------

